# How far would you commute in normal clothes?



## clf (17 Jan 2018)

Back on the bike soon after a couple of years having to drive, thinking of doing it in normal clothes when it's dry enough. Only 6 or 7 miles flat. Not getting changed will save another 20 minutes or so door to desk. Anyone else just wearing normal clothes?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2018)

Depends on the work you'd be doing when you arrived. You might waste more time than you save.

Used to wear "normal clothes" when I was working outside and cycling to work. Spare set carried for the top half.
Total of 250 miles a weekend.


----------



## StuAff (17 Jan 2018)

I've done twenty miles each way in normal clothes (SPD shoes don't count). Six or seven should be absolutely fine.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Jan 2018)

7+2 km (train journey between) in a suit, twice a day. Changed shoes when I got to work.

Only thing was, one day I got caught in a downpour so heavy I realised that I would be no wetter if I fell in the river, so got one of these for those rare occasions.







Edit: Doh! Kilometres, not miles! Fixed above.


----------



## Julia9054 (18 Jan 2018)

My journey is 5 miles. I'll only commute in normal clothes on a training day (I'm a teacher) when i don't have to be dressed smartly.
I often cycle home in normal clothes when i cba to get changed at the end of the day.


----------



## mjr (18 Jan 2018)

I've ridden centuries in normal if casual clothes, but wouldn't want to ride as far in smarter clothes


----------



## Tin Pot (18 Jan 2018)

I’d sweat too much at any distance, can you shower there? I save time by rolling out of bed into my cycling kit, and do the morning routine once I arrive at work.


----------



## mustang1 (18 Jan 2018)

I've ridden 10 miles in jeans. I find the jeans always get twisted around the crotch area so I have to keep getting off the saddle every few minutes to adjust things. I hate it.

But that's on a race-geo bike. On more upright bikes, the problem is not as bad. But regardless, i dont particulary enjoy riding in jeans.


----------



## Joffey (18 Jan 2018)

To the pub, which if I have to go to the cash point is 3 miles. Any further and I get a sweaty arse crack


----------



## Slick (18 Jan 2018)

I'm much the same as @mustang1. My usual commute is around 25 miles in total, sometimes just a bit more depending on how I'm feeling and exact route. I rarely cycle in civvies but last summer I did cycle the 5 or 6 miles from my hotel to work on the canals in everyday clothes whilst working in Birmingham. I look forward to a hot shower and a change of clothes before starting work, I feel it just sets me up for the day, but a 6 mile easy cycle should be no problem.


----------



## User10119 (18 Jan 2018)

The furthest I commute these days is about 4 or 5 miles each way - in civvies. Used to do a 8 or 9 mile each way commute, also in civvies and occasionally with a bit of a detour (taking it up to about 20 miles) on the way home. Once finished work and rode out northwards to friend's then onwards for the social ride to the pub and then onwards to a train station further northwards for the last train home, which totalled a very satisfying 100km - but I did put on some padded 3/4s under my jeans for that one. I do keep an eye on the weather and if lots of rain is looking likely I often stick a spare pair of trews and a clean t-shirt (and a towel to dry off the worst of it) in my pannier.


----------



## clf (18 Jan 2018)

Yeah, cycle kit there, normal clothes back is probably a good way to go, I do remember loving a shower after the ride into work.


----------



## rivers (18 Jan 2018)

I only cycle 2-3 miles in normal clothes. But then again, most of my trousers are fairly baggy and tend to get wrapped up in the cranks if I'm not careful. My wife on the other hand, will happily spend all day in normal clothes , circa 30-50 miles. As others have said, what are the facilities like at work? How sweaty do you get, etc?


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Jan 2018)

If you go easy then 6-7 miles is fine. On my office commute I wore some polycotton hiking trousers and changed into my work trousers to save wear and tear and to cope better in damp conditions. You need spare dry socks.


----------



## Rooster1 (18 Jan 2018)

2 miles


----------



## confusedcyclist (18 Jan 2018)

I love the idea of cycling in regular clothes, as it would remind others that cycling is a practical means of getting about. As an ambassador of cycling, I sort of see it as my duty to cycle everywhere in my regular clothes as often as I can.

But on the commute, I suffer with chafing, particularly with jeans. My commute is 10 miles and very hilly, as I like to go at a fair old pace to keep time spent travelling to and from work down but also get my exercise, I sweat a fair bit, so regular clothes just aren't practical. If I wasn't in a hurry, I'd be happy to wear normal clothing on the commute, but as others have said, jeans can be uncomfortable. I really like Levis commuter series though, technically not "normal" clothes, but they look it. Sadly, they are too hot in the summer, and not quick drying in the wet, so their use is limited to jaunts to the supermarket, social calls, the pub, fair weather rides etc. I picked up 3 pairs at some decent discount in the US discount stores, so tend to wear them as often as my regular jeans, even around the house.


----------



## Drago (18 Jan 2018)

Depends on the weather, but probably not more than a mile or so.


----------



## mjr (18 Jan 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> I love the idea of cycling in regular clothes, as it would remind others that cycling is a practical means of getting about. As an ambassador of cycling, I sort of see it as my duty to cycle everywhere in my regular clothes as often as I can.
> 
> But on the commute, I suffer with chafing, particularly with jeans. My commute is 10 miles and very hilly, as I like to go at a fair old pace to keep time spent travelling to and from work down but also get my exercise, I sweat a fair bit, so regular clothes just aren't practical. If I wasn't in a hurry, I'd be happy to wear normal clothing on the commute, but as others have said, jeans can be uncomfortable. I really like Levis commuter series though, technically not "normal" clothes, but they look it. Sadly, they are too hot in the summer, and not quick drying in the wet, so their use is limited to jaunts to the supermarket, social calls, the pub, fair weather rides etc. I picked up 3 pairs at some decent discount in the US discount stores, so tend to wear them as often as my regular jeans, even around the house.


Yes, jeans are often poor and in general you have to be careful about clothes choice. Many clothes now seem designed only for walking from office chair to car seat to armchair but I guess that's enough for mass market now 

You may also want more of your padding on your saddle if there's to be none in your pants, and avoid seams near the sit bones.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (18 Jan 2018)

I'd do my usual commute. Ten minutes, train journey, then ten minutes in normal clothes - but only if I had to do something straight after work that I didn't want to wear my commuting clothes for. I wouldn't do it often either, as I feel most of my "normal" clothes don't look professional enough to wear at work.


----------



## confusedcyclist (18 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> Yes, jeans are often poor and in general you have to be careful about clothes choice. Many clothes now seem designed only for walking from office chair to car seat to armchair but I guess that's enough for mass market now
> 
> You may also want more of your padding on your saddle if there's to be none in your pants, and avoid seams near the sit bones.



You raise a good point, I had never connected chafing from walking to that experienced when cycling, I had always assumed the saddle was at fault... but it's the same offenders responsible when walking for any period at length. Therefore if you have a good pair or walking specific trousers, they might also be good for cycling. Not for the fashion conscious though!


----------



## mjr (18 Jan 2018)

confusedcyclist said:


> Therefore if you have a good pair or walking specific trousers, they might also be good for cycling. Not for the fashion conscious though!


Yes, my Rohan trousers are pretty good for cycling. I don't like my Craghoppers as much but others say they're OK for them. I was going to write more but instead I posted an update to https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/alternative-to-m-s-cycling-chinos-for-commuting.223730/


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jan 2018)

I'll happily do 40+ miles in jeans. They don't chaff, and they're comfortable enough. I don't really see the point in cycle specific clothing other than padded undies.


----------



## Bodhbh (18 Jan 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> I'll happily do 40+ miles in jeans. They don't chaff, and they're comfortable enough. I don't really see the point in cycle specific clothing other than padded undies.



tbh I don't bother washing jeans till they start getting musty, which may be several weeks or more. For me at least, it doesn't take much riding with them on before they stink and need washing. Plus they always seem to wear out first beneath the crotch just with walking, cycling is probably going to make it worse. I'd say the point of bike specific clothes is it's there to be trashed and get stinky, in leu of your civvies.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jan 2018)

but civvies cost less.


----------



## lazybloke (18 Jan 2018)

Another one bothered by clothes wearing thin. I do cycle in office clothes for approx 5-10 mins of riding each morning, 3 times a week. Can definitely see accelerated wear in office trousers and especially in underwear.

i always change into bibtights/shorts for the longer ride home, they seem to be harder wearing.

Besides, get a bit warm after 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (18 Jan 2018)

I normally wear cotton jogger bottoms and a fleece for commuting and rides neither of them being bike specific clothes but they do the job for me. My commute is 19-22 miles round trip and I'll normally do 60 miles+ on my days off work and I've never been in discomfort.


----------



## BrumJim (19 Jan 2018)

Biggest problem is probably not the length of the ride, but the frequency. You can do a ride of 40 miles or above in normal clothes, but a daily commute will wear through the crotch in a short time.


----------



## robjh (19 Jan 2018)

I happily ride 10 miles in civvies if I'm going shopping or to a social event, yet when I've commuted the same distance I've always worn bike gear and changed (and showered if possible) when I got there. It's largely because I like to ride fast on my commutes in the morning, and worry about being a bit smelly and sitting in crumpled clothes all day, but it's also just a question of habit. I've been a bit spoilt in that every workplace since 1998 has had a shower and changing area, but before that I just used to go and change in the toilets.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Jan 2018)

BrumJim said:


> Biggest problem is probably not the length of the ride, but the frequency. You can do a ride of 40 miles or above in normal clothes, but a daily commute will wear through the crotch in a short time.


depends on the length of the commute. The OP states 6 or 7 miles. I've commuted in shoes and trousers five days a week for this sort of distance with no adverse wear in my troosies. (plus i've never worn the arse out of my jeans on longer leisure rides)


----------



## ADarkDraconis (20 Jan 2018)

I have a job where the dress is business, so casual non-cycle specific clothes for the ride and then changing and freshening up once I get there (baby wipes and extra antiperspirant, anyone?) is my game plan. Not only are my work slacks and skirts kind of restricting, I would probably get them covered in all sorts of muck and road grime.


----------



## Slick (20 Jan 2018)

User46386 said:


> I find it hard to believe it takes 20 minutes to get changed what are you doing?
> Is that with a bath or shower included?


I'm not saying I take 20 minutes, but I must admit, it can feel like a mad rush to get all your winter gear on in the evening.


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Jan 2018)

Slick said:


> I'm not saying I take 20 minutes, but I must admit, it can feel like a mad rush to get all your winter gear on in the evening.


It would probably take me 20 minutes if I used the staff shower (which I can't because it is in the gents) including drying hair and putting a bit of slap on.


----------



## Slick (20 Jan 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> It would probably take me 20 minutes if I used the staff shower (which I can't because it is in the gents) including drying hair and putting a bit of slap on.


Well it probably does take me twenty minutes and more in the morning as I can use the showers as our showers are in the gym and whilst the girls usually use one and boys the other, they aren't officially gender specific. If Mrs Slick is any kind of yard stick, drying hair and putting on a bit of slap would burst the hour mark.


----------



## Julia9054 (20 Jan 2018)

Slick said:


> Well it probably does take me twenty minutes and more in the morning as I can use the showers as our showers are in the gym and whilst the girls usually use one and boys the other, they aren't officially gender specific. If Mrs Slick is any kind of yard stick, drying hair and putting on a bit of slap would burst the hour mark.


I'm a bit more low maintenance! I keep baby wipes, a towel, deodorant and a hair dryer on a peg in the cloakroom.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Jan 2018)

Define normal clothes. The definition is different for different people.


----------



## byegad (20 Jan 2018)

In normal clothes you ca certainly ride 10 miles each way. The trick is to ride slow enough so as you don't sweat. I used to do it 12 miles each way, carrying my jacket and work shoes in a pannier and wearing a breathable top. If it rains you do need a cape and lower leg gaiters, and the cape will slow you down a lot. 

I usually rode in in cycling gear and showered and changed before work, it meant I could ride much faster and save most of the time it took to do this. I used to get a coffee and sit at my desk waiting for log-in time while colleagues cruised the works car park looking for a space.


----------



## swansonj (20 Jan 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Define normal clothes. The definition is different for different people.


+1. Wearing non-padded but sports-specific boxers (no seams and wicking) and lightweight walking trousers, which is perfectly acceptable in my normal workplace (admittedly not the company head office) I am quite happy to cycle 10+ miles. Jeans I find chafe unpleasantly after barely 2 miles. 

I have cycled 30 miles each way to a meeting wearing a suit (trousers and shirt, jacket in the pannier). As others have said, as long as there is no chafing problem, the issue becomes wear and tear on the clothing rather than comfort.


----------



## mjr (20 Jan 2018)

Crankarm said:


> Define normal clothes. The definition is different for different people.


EuroNorm 469?


----------



## Slick (20 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> EuroNorm 469?


BSEN469 I'll have you know.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jan 2018)

Tonight I'll definitely not be cycling to work in work clothes... I'm playing in an oompah band, and the Lederhosen are supplied...


----------



## Milzy (20 Jan 2018)

4.275 miles


----------



## HLaB (20 Jan 2018)

The time of year and time of the has an influence on me (temperature basically) but when I worked at the council in an office I would regularly commute in work clothes up to 30 miles on a fixie. If it was too hot it'd only be the direct 1.4miles. For a long commute whilst I would wear work trouser with a very thin breathable pair of overtrousers, unless it was Autumn/ Winter/ Spring, I wear a cycling top and change.

At my current workplace there's conveniently a shower so I find it more comfortable to get more time in bed and cycle in Lycra and shower and change there.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jan 2018)

As it takes me all of about three minutes to put on the cycling gear and two minutes to take it off and change into work clothes at work, I never cycle the four miles to work in anything but proper cycling gear. My other work involves wearing a dress suit for concerts, so that gets taken in a rucksack and donned at the venue. The only time I've worn it for riding was for a fancy dress time trial, (and it was neither the most comfortable nor the most aero outfit I've ever worn - though the hand-tied bow tie was appreciated).













DJTT



__ briantrumpet
__ 21 Jan 2018


----------



## Julia9054 (21 Jan 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> As it takes me all of about three minutes to put on the cycling gear and two minutes to take it off and change into work clothes at work, I never cycle the four miles to work in anything but proper cycling gear. My other work involves wearing a dress suit for concerts, so that gets taken in a rucksack and donned at the venue. The only time I've worn it for riding was for a fancy dress time trial, (and it was neither the most comfortable nor the most aero outfit I've ever worn - though the hand-tied bow tie was appreciated).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume you carry your trumpet in a gig bag on your back. What make do you have?


----------



## gaijintendo (21 Jan 2018)

Am I the only person who wears his cycling kit all day at work?

I keep a Normal Person Disguise or two at work and keep them fresh for meetings with external people - I might stick a pullover on if it's a bit cold or I am in a podgy phase (current state). When I'm out of shape, I would permanently shower and wear the NPD.

In previous jobs... I had to wear... Shirts!


----------



## gbb (21 Jan 2018)

Depends on the job, the distance, the weather, your pace and your bodily reactions to heat.
I'm an engineer so public contact /working in a close environment doesn' happen for me so no problem there.
3 miles each way daily years ago, this last year i did occasional 14 mile commutes each way, still no real problem, yes i sweat but am one of those lucky people who dont smell...as far as I know.
At 14 miles I take the pace down a notch or two, enjoy it but dont' push and sweat like a pig.

So I sweat a bit but don't smell, my I can work in the clothes I've commuted in and pace myself to arrive as fresh as is reasonably possible.

And there' nothing better than those summer afternoon s when you'e looking forward to home time...and enjoying those miles home in the sun.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jan 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> I assume you carry your trumpet in a gig bag on your back. What make do you have?


Yes - it's not elegant, but I can carry on my back my dress suit, shoes, music stand and three trumpets. Makes... various - the main ones are Olds, Vincent Bach, and Selmer.













trumpets



__ briantrumpet
__ 21 Jan 2018


----------



## Julia9054 (21 Jan 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Yes - it's not elegant, but I can carry on my back my dress suit, shoes, music stand and three trumpets. Makes... various - the main ones are Olds, Vincent Bach, and Selmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lovely collection. Sorry, I wasn't clear, I meant what make of gig bag do you have?


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jan 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> That's a lovely collection. Sorry, I wasn't clear, I meant what make of gig bag do you have?


Tom & Will for single, Brass Bags (trumpet & flugel version, though it'll take three trumpets at a push) for multiple. The Brass Bags is a piece of genius for its use of space. I'd not put it in an aircraft hold, but it's well-enough padded for most other times.

I've actually got quite a few more trumpets than that (including a rather lovely Olds Recording from 1960)!


----------



## Julia9054 (21 Jan 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Tom & Will for single, Brass Bags (trumpet & flugel version, though it'll take three trumpets at a push) for multiple. The Brass Bags is a piece of genius for its use of space. I'd not put it in an aircraft hold, but it's well-enough padded for most other times.
> 
> I've actually got quite a few more trumpets than that (including a rather lovely Olds Recording from 1960)!


I have a Tom and Will - very frayed and in need of replacement which was why I was asking. I only play cornet these days so so only need a single. 
My son's main trumpet is a Bach Strad 72 Vindabona - a lovely instrument.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jan 2018)

Julia9054 said:


> I have a Tom and Will - very frayed and in need of replacement which was why I was asking. I only play cornet these days so so only need a single.
> My son's main trumpet is a Bach Strad 72 Vindabona - a lovely instrument.


PM'd - we're rather straying from the OT!


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jan 2018)

Just to drag this slightly back to the OT - my one-time work clothes weren't much better than the dress suit. Doing a TT in wellies wasn't the greatest decision ever...













boilersuit



__ briantrumpet
__ 21 Jan 2018
__ 1


----------



## JhnBssll (24 Jan 2018)

I commute 7.5 miles each way as often as I can. Originally I would just wear my suit trousers and take a change of top - this worked fine until about 6 months in I realised I'd worn a shiny saddle-shaped patch into my suit trousers. One new pair of suit trousers later I decided to buy a pair of trousers to wear on the commute and get changed at work. This has worked really well and I wouldn't go back 

The trousers I wear to work now are Trespass DLX Stretchy jobbies and the fit/cut is very well suited for cycling including drawstrings around the ankles. They were on sale but I think they're eye-wateringly expensive otherwise - I hope the arse doesnt wear through too quickly 

Edit to say these are the ones: https://www.trespass.com/canyon-mens-dlx-walking-trousers


----------



## Crankarm (26 Jan 2018)

I wouldn't want to work along side some who rode to and from work in their work clothes and didn't change. Gross and yuk.


----------



## mjr (26 Jan 2018)

Crankarm said:


> I wouldn't want to work along side some who rode to and from work in their work clothes and didn't change. Gross and yuk.


I'd prefer a well ventilated cyclist to a motorist who's spent a half hour or more sweating into a car seat in summer!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2018)

Twenty miles, to work and back of a Saturday, but I was working outside, with busses as my only company. The bike ride did remove some of the smell of internal combustion from me before I got to the restaurant (fast food) where I met Mrs. GA after. I wouldn't be very comfortable going much further, cycling pants have flat seams for a reason.


----------



## mjr (7 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Twenty miles, to work and back of a Saturday, but I was working outside, with busses as my only company. The bike ride did remove some of the smell of internal combustion from me before I got to the restaurant (fast food) where I met Mrs. GA after. I wouldn't be very comfortable going much further, cycling pants have flat seams for a reason.


Are there active-work trousers without flat seams? That seems(!)


----------



## mjr (7 Feb 2018)

By the way, this week I have mostly been cycling in fleece-lined trousers, merino socks, army-pattern boots, T-shirt, flannel shirt, impermeable coat, thermal gloves, balaclava and beanie. Also been walking in it and to a meeting and a medical appointment. Is it normal or not? No cycling-specifics but definitely tending to cold-outdoors-ready. I didn't even mind much that the doctor's door was still locked when I arrived, while a motorist had to go back to sit in their car to wait


----------



## Dan B (7 Feb 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Just to drag this slightly back to the OT - my one-time work clothes weren't much better than the dress suit. Doing a TT in wellies wasn't the greatest decision ever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be doubly impressed if you tell me you managed to attach cleats to them without destroying their waterproofness


----------



## mjr (7 Feb 2018)

Dan B said:


> I will be doubly impressed if you tell me you managed to attach cleats to them without destroying their waterproofness


I understand it's possible if you basically melt the welly onto a plastic pipe over the SPD's bolts and seal the head onto the pipe before replacing the insole.

I think this May might be our fourth annual welly ride from King's Lynn's Lynnsport to the Hunstanton lifeboat station. Probably Sat 5th May. Come up, make a long weekend of it: have a day off the bike on the Sunday (there'll be plenty of events on around the fens) and then do the Reach Ride from Cambridge on the Monday 7th.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Yes - it's not elegant, but I can carry on my back my dress suit, shoes, music stand and three trumpets. Makes... various - the main ones are Olds, Vincent Bach, and Selmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be REALLY slow ... I read many of your posts but not only did I not pick up on the 'trumpet' in your forum name, I didn't notice the trumpet in your avatar either!


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2018)

Dan B said:


> I will be doubly impressed if you tell me you managed to attach cleats to them without destroying their waterproofness


I did think about it, but my Nora wellies are far too wonderful to destroy for the sake of a time trial, so I made it into an exercise of keeping my feet in contact with the SPD pedals without any cleats.


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2018)

I can cycle 10 miles quite happily in jeans etc, the main issue is the weather at the time and destroying jeans. So my regular bottom half is leggings on the bike, either full or 3/4 length. And then into summer I switch to shorts. Top half, what ever I fancy wearing.

The other restriction is some skirts/dresses are awkward to cycle in, if they are quite straight in shape.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Feb 2018)

It really depends on what one considers being "normal clothes".
I wear a uniform at work, we get food/drink splattered within half an hour of starting work.
I will normally cycle in a pair (or 2 if baltic) of leggings, top according to the temperature, a beanie hat, a buff for the neck only, grippy shoes again according to the weather: commute is 5 miles each way.
If it drizzles, I let my legs get wet, I don't mind, change at work anyway.
If it rains heavy I'll put a waterproof trousers on.
In winter I always wear my Altura night vision jacket because it keeps me dry and not too hot.
If it's mild and dry, I might put the jacket in my panniers, as it could rain any minute here!
Since starting using the bike as transport, I had to give up wearing my woolly jumpers and would really only cycle in jeans if there's no chance of rain, as they feel horrid wet.
Today was cold but dry, cycled to work in lycra (not cycling) leggings plus a pair of warmer ones.
Had a long sleeved polo neck on, and a short sleeve top.
Merino socks and walking shoes, plus my cycling jacket and my hat.
Because I was not working with the public today, I just kept these clothes on for the shift.
In summer I would wear leggings with a dress or seamless trousers and a vaguely sporty top.
I tend to buy my clothes with a view of how comfortable they would be on the bike.
I hate padded shorts, and the polyester cycling tops are made of, the ones I have tried anyway, smell funny imo.


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I tend to buy my clothes with a view of how comfortable they would be on the bike.


I normally make sitting positions when I'm trying on trousers to see how comfortable they would be on the bike!! I often think if anyone saw me they would wonder what I was up to!


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Feb 2018)

I cycle my tiny commute in work clothes apart from the pants, I found my work trousers were getting dirty so I change into them at work.


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Feb 2018)

jarlrmai said:


> I cycle my tiny commute in work clothes apart from the pants, I found my work trousers were getting dirty so I change into them at work.



Going commando. I like the cut of your gib, sir.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2018)

Not as flat or padded like cycling gear, anyway.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Feb 2018)

Crankarm said:


> I wouldn't want to work along side some who rode to and from work in their work clothes and didn't change. Gross and yuk.


----------



## Julia9054 (26 Feb 2018)

jefmcg said:


> View attachment 397587


Love those boots!


----------



## JhnBssll (26 Feb 2018)

Reckon they're clipless compatible?


----------



## bonker (9 Mar 2018)

I used to cycle 6miles each way in office clothes . Gave up because I was wearing so many shirts, trousers, pants, shoes and ties out


----------



## mjr (9 Mar 2018)

bonker said:


> I used to cycle 6miles each way in office clothes . Gave up because I was wearing so many shirts, trousers, pants, shoes and ties out


What the fark were you doing with them? The ties, especially!


----------



## bonker (9 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> What the fark were you doing with them? The ties, especially!


I used a tie clip and it gradually wore a hole in the tie. Shirt collars went and the seat of trousers.


----------



## Crankarm (15 Mar 2018)

mjr said:


> What the fark were you doing with them? The ties, especially!



How would he lock his bike up without a tie?


----------



## Randombiker9 (15 Mar 2018)

my cycling was fine yesterday. But the one thing i've noticed is when ever i'm going down hill on hills is that the disc brakes on my hybrid are squeaking a bit when i use the brakes whilst going down hill. But this only seems to happen on hills and the brakes are still working fine. Is it ussuall for disc brakes to squeak?

Dogs keep running into the path off my bike even when their owner tries to call them back. I just stop and then the dog goes to it's owner, the owners always say sorry. (One of the owners did call their own a dog stupid or stupid bitch (But bitch in dog terms is a female dog). But dogs are just animals and animals make mistakes there's no need to call them stupid. If a dog ever caused an accident would it be any's persons fault? 

(It doesn't matter to me because dogs are dogs and can't help doing stupid things sometimes) People do apologize a lot in UK. Also the same day this man with a Big German Shephard it was on a leash but it barked and then went forward looked like it was trying to get to me or my bike but luckily it was on a lead so it just kept barking. I would of not liked that if it was not on a lead.


----------



## straas (19 Mar 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> my cycling was fine yesterday. But the one thing i've noticed is when ever i'm going down hill on hills is that the disc brakes on my hybrid are squeaking a bit when i use the brakes whilst going down hill. But this only seems to happen on hills and the brakes are still working fine. Is it ussuall for disc brakes to squeak?
> 
> Dogs keep running into the path off my bike even when their owner tries to call them back. I just stop and then the dog goes to it's owner, the owners always say sorry. (One of the owners did call their own a dog stupid or stupid bitch (But bitch in dog terms is a female dog). But dogs are just animals and animals make mistakes there's no need to call them stupid. If a dog ever caused an accident would it be any's persons fault?
> 
> (It doesn't matter to me because dogs are dogs and can't help doing stupid things sometimes) People do apologize a lot in UK. Also the same day this man with a Big German Shephard it was on a leash but it barked and then went forward looked like it was trying to get to me or my bike but luckily it was on a lead so it just kept barking. I would of not liked that if it was not on a lead.




Yeah, disc brakes do seem to squeal - just a bit of an annoyance really, nothing to worry about.


----------

